# where do i find the little bars in everyones sig?



## iza (Oct 18, 2006)

I know this is probably the dumbest question i've asked *today* , but where do i find the little bars in alot of peoples signatures , like Animal Crossing friend code, Tetris Player, and all those random ass games and friend codes banners?


----------



## lagman (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are userbars you can make them HERE, and animate them HERE.

Hope it helps.


----------

